# Low rating due to surge pricing??



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Prior to today. My rating for last 24 hours and in general were quiet good.

Last 7 days up to 5/1 was perfect 5.
1 day for around 17 trips was also perfect 5.
Average has gone up back to 4.85.

I always carry water and wash/vacuum car every day. 

Today, SF Bay area had very busy day. I did about 11 trips for 5/2. A lot of surge pricing was like 2.6X to 4.9x.

This 11 trips made excellent money. But my rating dropped to 4.4 for 1 days average. Basically, out of 27 trips within 24 hour period- 16 were perfect 5, and 11 today was averaging 3.5/5. 

I am pretty sure that I am being negatively impacted due to surge pricing. I had a $50 ride for about 2 miles, and a $77 ride for 1 mile (I was stuck in drive through for over 40 minutes in which the customers was begging to get food after walking a mile from levis stadium). I also had a $109 ride going from Palo Alto to Hayward.

I did not make the surge pricing rule. Uber really needs to look into this and not punishing the driver. I feel bad that someone had to pay $77 for basically one mile (4.9x and 40 minutes at drive thru- its not like I wanted to be stuck in McDonald- the rider begged to go to drive thru). 

The $109 ride also worried me. I actually took a short cut (instead of going all the way up to Willow road and take 84 to Hayward, i took university and shorten the route by over a mile so they wouldn't be charged more).

Uber rating really blows. This simply tells driver not to drive during surge pricing- because rating will drop like fly.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> Prior to today. My rating for last 24 hours and in general were quiet good.
> 
> Last 7 days up to 5/1 was perfect 5.
> 1 day for around 17 trips was also perfect 5.
> ...


Unless they are disabled they didn't HAVE to pay $77 to go one mile. They could have walked. And NOT insisted on Mcdonalds.

I'll take a crappy rating for a trip like that any day.


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

We find that ratings do not go down because of the surge but perhaps the drivers rush to make more lowers the quality of service, 
Ratings are a two way street remember , At Uber, riders rate their experience at the end of every trip, and drivers do the same. Uber regularly reviews that feedback and, through this process, we’re able to create and maintain a safe and respectful environment for riders and drivers in more than 200 cities around the world.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

I don't believe for a second that surge pricing won't negative impact my rating. My rating has dropped 4.4 from that one day to 4.25.

The ride were spaced out in 24 hour period. In fact the 4.9x surge, I did two rides in 2 hours because I was told to go to drive-thru. Rush? How do i rush if the road is blocked off by police for traffic control. 

My rating has suffered significant drop twice. Both time has to do with surge pricing. 

So this is totally BS. Rating should be separated- one for uber pricing and one for driver experience.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Pretty much going on forward- I will stop driving during surge time. I am doing Uber as side job to kill time.

Don't like to be stressed out because of poor rating systems.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

This happens to me all the time too. I had a passenger joke about it once, and I tried my best to educate him that drivers don't set the ratings. He laughed and rated me two stars, said "sorry" then got out of the car. Frustrating


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

last week 4.96 avg , last night mega surge caps game and nationals and less drivers about. 1 day avg 4.67


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's an idea...STOP DRIVING DURING SURGES!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Here's an idea...STOP DRIVING DURING SURGES!


we shouldnt have to do that ,just to keep working.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I agree. Sad it's has to be this way.

Just go out there and make as much money as you can. To hell with the ratings.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Every week I work the surge and the drunk shift, I go down by 0.01 points in the dashboard. I bring it up by working sober people. Then I go to make more money serving people after games or after they leave pubs, next day I get a bunch of low ratings. F this! I have to work. But working the profitable times might eventually force me out of this gig.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> Prior to today. My rating for last 24 hours and in general were quiet good.
> 
> Last 7 days up to 5/1 was perfect 5.
> 1 day for around 17 trips was also perfect 5.
> ...


Why you want to drive for uber?
For money?
For 5 star rating?
For pleasure?
For charity work?
Please explain, I am only driving for money, I don't worry about anything else.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

I am going to quit uber soon.

This is getting ridiculous.

My rating continue to drop today for no apparent reason. 

I got 1 star on 2 ride (you got it right). 1 star on two trips.

First trip was taking someone from Fremont Bart to Mission area- Uber routed me a long route. I reduced the fare from $18.40 to $16.50 as i feel bad that Uber gave me a long direction. 

Second trip was taking two drunk people from bar to in and out at fremont. They asked me to wait to they can get food. I waited. Then asked me to leave as someone will pick them up.

So these two trips i got 1 star combined.


----------



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just took two surge trips, both gave me tips, then I watched my daily rating go DOWN
I actually felt bad about the second trip because I wasn't in a surge area when I got it. ( pax must have been) 
I took her for a round trip and waited. I really didn't notice it was a surge trip until the summary came up.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jon 1976 said:


> Just took two surge trips, both gave me tips, then I watched my daily rating go DOWN
> I actually felt bad about the second trip because I wasn't in a surge area when I got it. ( pax must have been)
> I took her for a round trip and waited. I really didn't notice it was a surge trip until the summary came up.


 never feel bad, surges are close to a normal rate. cabbies dont feel bad at a 5 min red light at .75 a min.


----------



## springzy (May 17, 2016)

yup, most of my trips in Manhattan were all surged today.......my rating dropped by .2 in the end of the day! lol


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLyftguy said:


> This happens to me all the time too. I had a passenger joke about it once, and I tried my best to educate him that drivers don't set the ratings. He laughed and rated me two stars, said "sorry" then got out of the car. Frustrating


I wish somebody would rate me bad to where I can see them do it. I would call them every name in book, flip that bird, and tell them to go ***** themselves.


----------

